# adoption books recommendations please!



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I know we have a book list and various threads on books but wanted to pick some brains..esp as we have lots of newbies recently..

I am hoping to be able to get some more GODD QUALITY adoption books in my Countys libraries..have been given a hopeful 'in'/offer for getting more books into the system 

I've got on my list the Todd Parrs and a few of the old favourites..just wondering if there are any newer ones that people who have been through the process more recently than me could recommend..am scouring amazon and their 'people who bought this also bought...' lists but sometimes its hard to tell if they are any good or not..also many are American and their system is really so very different  also seem to a whole raft of adoption from China ones too..

also after books that are perhaps not directly adoption related but are more 'empowering' or overcoming adversity type things..for children still..

any ideas? anything new out there that I havent seen?

also, has anyone read any of these following books? any opinions of them?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dragon-Loves-Penguin-Debi-Gliori/dp/1408839490/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=B9GIHAVISIZJ&coliid=I2HS41AD15XZXJ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beegu-Alexis-Deacon/dp/0099417448/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=B9GIHAVISIZJ&coliid=I1R5A0C3DOQWAP

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Red-Thread-Adoption-Fairy/dp/0807569224/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2WN4Q0UMETHNV&coliid=I11HVXKE527OL2

many thanks

kj x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I've got the red thread. It's a fairy tale and so not factual / realistic in any way. Basically a king and Queen are sad and feel a pull in their hearts. They follow the red thread from their hearts that leads them to a baby girl who becomes their princess. I like it because I like the sentiment that people belong together or are joined without the traditional paradigm.  

Read it with my nephews and they liked it and made the connection with adoption.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thaks DIY Diva..thats helpful..its so hard when you dont have the book in your hands to make a call on it!


kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

has anyone got the Todd Parr Mommy book or Daddy book? I generally recommend anything by Todd parrand have these 2 on my list but havent actually read them! just checking they are appropriate..ie they dont have something about the mummy giving birth?!


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Great idea  

We've got the read thread - it's a lovely book

Haven't heard of/seen the other ones

Our firm family favourite is the Teazles - poppet loves it, it's very good and comes with a little guide to help parents prompt discussion based on the themes in the story. It's great.

We have 'I love my Mammy/Daddy' books by Giles Andreae - They are superb! We all love them, no mention of giving birth and a very realistic representation of a Mammy and a Daddy (well for us it is) and Poppet has and still does find them very useful to refer to. 

We also have 'My Family: Love and Care, Give and Share (All about Me)' book by Lisa Bullard - it's OK, we don't use it that often, no mention of giving birth. It just gives examples of the diversity in families really. 

We have the Todd Parr Grandma book as once we started introducing family members to Poppet it became obvious she had no concept of family dynamics and who different family members were so we had to do a lot of work around grandparents in particular with her. 
We also found a range of books by Nick Butterworth in the £1 shop of all places (not sure if they available online or not) and we got a 'My Mammy/Daddy/Grandma/Grandad one - they are canny, no mention of birth and we have used them. Bargain for the price, typically we came across them after we had spent a small fortune on Amazon  
We've got other grandparent books which I can pass the titles onto you if your interested but I don't rate them terribly. 

Hope that helps x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks PM..thats all really helpful..will research those books you mention…great to have some different ideas  


kj x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Don't know if you are still looking at this but Choccos mother is good.  It's a chick looking for a mum it asks different animals if they are its mother and they say no sighting physical dissimilarities
Then chocco is upset and a bear asks what is wrong.  He says he wants a mum. The bear asks what a mum would do and he says hugs etc which the bear gives.  He then lives with the bear who already is a mum to an alligator pig and something else.  

No specific mention of adoption but strong positive message about what being a mother means.  When I read it to the nephews they said ah I bet the bear adopted him.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I just got The Red Thread, it's a really lovely book.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

The Odd Egg is a cute non adoption specific strong. The duck wanted to hatch an egg herself, she finds one, waits and waits for it to hatch and becomes a mummy to a crocodile.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thank you Babas xx


----------

